# Star Stuff



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Any one else used this stuff? I used it a while ago and thought it was brilliant! so much so that I was considering importing some through my new company.

I stopped using it after a few months as I coudl not actually 'Feel' the effects any more, thats not to say it was not working. what I felt :

1) more energy - not in a whizzy speed way but just didn't feel so tired

2) Happy Feeling - would generally feel happy, but also, every now and then I would have waves of feeling REALLY good and possitive, more than usual.

3) Better Sleep - I rearely sleep all through the night, but this helped

4) no Hang over - Definately helped after a heavy night on the booze!

A girl I know that used it also said she notice the same plus her hair and nails looked allot more healthy!

Any one else used?


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

forgot to add the site

http://www.starstuffuk.co.uk


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have not used that product but I have used bee pollen tho.

I might add that someone who is allergic to bee's should not use bee pollen.

Also bee pollen should be started slowly then the dose is upped very little at a time.

This stuff is good for energy and alergies. But bee pollen should be taken from a 50 mile radius from your home to get the benefits of alergies as the pollen gives you allergies but that pollen injested slowly will build up resistance in your body.

I myself cant take bee pollen, royal jelly and other bee products as it just gives me a stomach ache and is just too much for me. I am semi allergic to bee's and bee dirived products.

Sorry fits, didnt want to ruin it for you but wheatgrass is good stuff and so is Chlorophyll is good stuff too.

You can find similar stuff for a bit cheaper tho.

Chlorophyll is really inexpensive but bee pollen is not.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Hackski,

They sell jars of bee pollen at my local supermarket, What does it actually do? is it just a pick me up? also how would you take it? just down it with some water i suppose


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

BTW that starstuff looks crap, the whole website is very badly written has con written all over it.

"On a more technical note, *Star Stuff* provides your body with *all* the nutrients necessary to enjoy good health."

Come on - that is just a lie, and HOW IS THAT TECHNICAL!!!!!!

save your money,

"(In fact, you can actually live on Star Stuff and water.) It is far better &#8230; and safer &#8230; than any diet pills or weight loss drugs. And it only has 19 calories!"

There is no way you could live on starstuff and water, 19 calories you would have to eat over 1000 servings a day!!!!

I have half a mind to get trading standards to look at that piece of crap website!

£39 is a total rip off I reckon if you went to a healthfood shop you could buy all the ingredeints for less that £15


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh bee pollen is killer. But beings that I am allergic to bee's then this is not a good product for me.

I read along time ago that this old guy lived on bee pollen and kelp and was really healthy.

Again for allergy concerns the pollen from a 50 mile radius is best for allergies. But some pollen in the desert can come from like 10,000 plants. Remember the pollen comes from the male plant and I have read that it can contain some male hormone properties.

Here is a copy and paste from a website on bee pollen from here:http://www.ccpollen.com/pgpollen.shtml

All 22 elements of the human system.

All essential amino acids and is a complete protein.

Vitamins A, B Complex series C, D, E, K and Rutin.

28 Minerals, Trace Mineral needed for good health.

Enzymes and Co-Enzymes necessary for good digestion.

No cholesterol.

Only 90 calories per ounce...

Some more info:

The nutritional makeup of Bee Pollen is extremely broad spectrum. The wide range of nutrients found in Bee Pollen include polyphenols, enzymes, beneficial fatty acids, free amino acids, vitamin complexes, chelated minerals and trace elements, as well as a large array of phytonutrients that have yet to be identified. This nutritional diversity makes Bee Pollen an ideal dietary supplement as a complement and boost to a well-rounded diet.

*If you want to start this food I would recomend taking just 1 granule a day for 7 days.*

*
The take 2 granules a day for 7 days, then 4 granules for 7 days, doubling every 7 days till you work up to about an ounce per dose.*

This stuff is really killer and a very good super food, I think this is a good addition to your diet if you want to get more vitamins and minerals from a natural source.

*Here is another product (Which I cant take either) but this is a really rich food.*

Royal Jelly is a special substance of the beehive. Royal Jelly is solely responsible for the incredible transformation of a queen bee from an ordinary worker bee. The queen bee begins life genetically identical to any of the sexless worker bees. A group of bees called Nurse Bees produce Royal Jelly for the hive. Thay eat large amounts of Bee Pollen to use as the raw ingredients for the production of Royal Jelly by their bodies. The Nurse Bees then secrete Royal Jelly by their pharyngeal glands. The Royal Jelly is fed directly to the "Queen To Be". Soon after starting this diet she is transformed into a larger, superior bee. She matures one and a half times faster than normal bees. She also grows 40% larger in size and weighs 60% more. During her life she will lay over 3 million eggs, which weigh more than 3500 times her body weight. She will live 5 to 7 years while the workers only live 7 to 8 weeks. All this is possible due to the miracle of royal jelly!


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

> I have half a mind to get trading standards to look at that piece of crap website!


lmao


----------



## bonjovi (Nov 30, 2004)

Gridlock said:


> BTW that starstuff looks crap, the whole website is very badly written has con written all over it.
> 
> "On a more technical note, *Star Stuff* provides your body with *all* the nutrients necessary to enjoy good health."
> 
> ...


Hey Gridlock....your name and picture about sums it up. I mean your first post asks what bee pollen is and what it can do for you and then you go on to say 'I reckon if you went to a local healthshop you could buy all of the ingredients for less than £15'.

Well maybe you can buy bee pollen from your local supermarket but to compare that with a bee pollen that is harvested naturally over 600 miles from the nearest town is absurd especially when you don't know anything about it.

I would also suggest that you look further into the ingredients of a product before making comments beacuse you obviously don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Spot the guy that works for Star Stuff 

Gridlock does make a valid point on the calories though .. the nutrient formlula may well be excellent, but at only 19k/cals a serving you couldn't live on it.

That's not to say however that it isn't a beneficial product..



L


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, those ingredients are rich to say the least. I would say that the more pollen from different plants the better. But to a point, they are better.

When people have allergies then bee pollen is the best approach to aid or help you with these allergies. But the best pollen for this is to get pollen from a close proximity from where you live. This will help you the most with your allergies. Dose as above!^^^^

Taking bee pollen from a distance very far away and not being allergic to that particular plant, flower then this might not help your allergy.

Pollen is plentiful and many bee keepers sell pollen locally. This pollen I would say is best, if you are looking for relief from allergies.

I don't know if you are following but bee pollen is a strong food. I used to get stomach aches from bee pollen and even more upset stomach from royal jelly. Again I am semi allergic to bee products and the royal jelly would buckle me over when I took it in the smallest amounts. Just the tip of the spoon would take me out.

So, I guess my point is to take bee pollen within a close proximity of where you live, this will help you with allergies and even though it does not have all the flowers of let's say the desert, you will get relief of allergies and a really complete whole food.

I have to add it is rich. Don't take this product in large amounts to start with, start small then add to it after lets say 7 days. Build up to this for the best results.

Also raw is the best. Locally is preferred.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Well I am glad it raised a little debate. If you read my first post I actually said that I have used and gave you some of the possitive effects, just wanted to know if any one elase had used it! I know a few people that have and all say good stuff about it!

I will use it again some time, but when I have the money. I think it is a good product, but like L Glutamine, as soon as cash is low, it bites the dust!

Saying that if Mr Star stuff is now a memeber of this fine forum, maybe he woudl like to send me some free stuff for promoting his producct! lol 

Is be pollen cheap? does honey have allot of health benefits?


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Dear BonJovi......... 

You joined this forum just to write that reply??? seriously.

First off you don't know me or anything about me so what exactly does my name and picture sum up? and who exactly were you expecting to find on a bodybuilding forum? I do believe in the healing a restorative properties of "superfoods" I supplement my diet with: blue/green Algae (spirulina, cholrella), Barley and wheat grasses, grape seed extracts and green tea. I am not discounting the effectiveness but I do believe it has been wildly exaggerated by the makers of this website and the calm that this forumla offers more benefits than the ingredients taken separately is just not right. The price is way to much and the whole product seems to be playing on peoples hopes and fears in order to fleece them out of money.

A few years ago I fell for the ripfast scam. A glossy pullout in a magazine promised that this product would turn me into a ripped hulk almost overnight "ripfast will force your body to grow" sucked in by the brainwashing advertising I sent of my hard earned £140 (I know) and what did i recieve? A 1kg tub of protein powder and some diurectic tablets. Yes the protien powder helps for mucle growth and yes the diurectics do make you look temporally leaner, but they were no where near what had been promised and I had paid 4-5 times more for the stuff than I should have.

This whole star stuff thing just stinks of a similar dissapointment (even the name). I say buy the ingredients separately from a high street, or well known internet, shop that way you know what you are getting and you know you are paying a reasonable price.

"Australian Super Bee Pollen is produced through a world-exclusive proprietary method known as the Triple Hydroxy Process (THP). This breakthrough technology has been recognized as an outstanding world achievement and was considered for an award by the Australian government. It is an exclusive proprietary method that converts granular pollen back into it`s original powder form as found in nature." Doesn't sound like " bee pollen that is harvested naturally" to me.

Oh and if you check to US starstuff site http://www.starstuffworld.com/ you will see that for the same product they claim that a serving contains 15 calories but on the UK site a serving contains 19 calories. Are they different products? NO. Maybe a typo, maybe a deliberate con amybe the genuinely don't really know the calorie content!. think about the people who are making this product - if that is the state of their website what does it say about starstuff?

"I would also suggest that you look further into the ingredients of a product before making comments beacuse you obviously don't know what you are talking about" - This is the way a forum works! no-one knows all the answers - christ even the best scientists in the world can't decide if Atkins is bad for you or not. But if everyone adds their own knowlege and beliefs to a thread a bigger picture emerges, I don't believe all the things I read on this website but the combination of 20 peoples personal knowlege, thoughts and experiences on a subject count, in my opinion, for a lot more than one single source like an encyclopeadia.

What does the handle "BonJovi" say about you???

Cheers for the advice Hackski

Fits - glad you are taking my imput well, I am attacking the way the product is sold rather than the actual product, and definately not attacking you. Round my way a 100gram jar of pollen costs about £3.50 I think it is definately worth getting some to see if you get any benefits for a fraction of the cost. P.s if you look in a supermarket you can buy most of the ingredients of starstuff very cheaply, they are usually in the section with the wheatfree pasta and bread. Also have you ever tried ginseng and ginko biloboa? I find these very good for energy and concentration.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Well, I guess Bonjovi P*ssed you off a little eh! lol

Thanks for the advice, as I say, i tried it and liked it but if i could get the same thing cheaper i'm up for it! I have thought about trying ginseng and ginko bilobo before but never got round to it. You think it works? I could do with the added concentration! How long does that stuff take to kick in?

Cheers


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Gridlock said:


> What does the handle "BonJovi" say about you???
> 
> .


er... that he works in the docks? er he gets slippery when wet? or do you just think he's living on a prayer?

sorry lol you can tell I was a teenager in the 80s can't you


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

or maybe hes just a little Runaway ..



L


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

damn missed that one


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh yah gridlock! Good points.

There are many foods that are really inexpensive and have great health benefits.

Between kelp and alfalfa they have all the trace minerals and the daily dose is probably under $.50. Thats taking in like 30 tablets of alfalfa and some kelp.

Alfalfa is considered the Grandfather herb, used for arthritus (probably from minerals in the alfalfa), upper intestinal cleanser, anemia. The roots grow up to 60 feet deep. Have you ever seen an alfalfa field? That is the deepest color green I have ever seen.

chlorophyll is generally made from alfalfa as it contains alot of this (probably because it is so green).

chlorophyll is a great food and it is really cheap. Helps with all body odors like bad breath, gas, underarm smalls too, anemia, its water soluable and is odorless, tasteless but not colorless. Good stuff and cheap.

I do agree tho that diets can be benefited from super foods and adding things like alfalfa, kelp, flax seed and the likes will only help you to be smarter about what you are taking in and feeling better all in the process.


----------

